# Baby delivered in car!



## ncsorice (Oct 19, 2010)

HI, I work for a billing service and need some assistance.
One of the OB-gyn's patient's was on the way to  hospital and delivered in the car, they want to know if they can bill for delivery? I said no. 
Also, where can I find documentation on this? Thanks so much.

Coleen Sorice, CPC


----------



## DoDCoder4You (Oct 19, 2010)

Try this link, see if it helps ! 

http://www.hcprobootcamps.com/e-newsletter/detail/229464


----------



## gost (Oct 19, 2010)

DoDCoder4You said:


> Try this link, see if it helps !
> 
> http://www.hcprobootcamps.com/e-newsletter/detail/229464




Good link.  I personally would go with option three with or without 59414 as appropriate.  The biggest problem is finding a HCPCS code for a replacement car seat or at least a good cleaning.


----------



## ncsorice (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks, that website was great. Appreciate it.


----------



## DoDCoder4You (Oct 19, 2010)

Your welcome !

Ohh i bet they will try and put that on a Car insurance Claim !!


----------



## preserene (Oct 19, 2010)

Well, then who performs the post partumcare, if you assign for delivery of the placenta alone. 
Every patient delivered on the car or elevator or or at the casuality or urgent care(at home and immediately brought to the hospital) needs to be evaluated by the physicianan dgiven PP care in the delivery room for another 2hours atleast. This is universal rule. Added to that it is a routine to give syntocinon drip and Iv fluids (hydration which is a part of PPCare)
Moreover, the immediate post partum care is all the more important to be taken care of and evaluated bythe physician.

What about reporting 59430?


----------

